# What colour?



## ggruosso (Aug 7, 2006)

*What colour have you choosen?*​
Brilliant Red99.89%Brilliant Black44.40%Silver1516.48%Sahara Silver55.49%Phantom Black2123.08%Condor Grey1112.09%Dolphin Grey99.89%Petrol Blue44.40%Dakar Beige00.00%Mauritius Blue11.10%Deep Sea Blue88.79%Garnet Red44.40%


----------



## ggruosso (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm interested to see what colour people are going for as there seems to be alot of people asking about colour.

I was in the same position - ordered Condor Grey but changed to Phantom Black as I know the car will look great in black.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

There is allredy a color poll about the Mk2 on this forum.

Hans.


----------



## ggruosso (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry Hans but did a search on forum for "colour poll" and did not return thread


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Which was when? And how many times do you think Tosh has changed his mind since then?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Sahara Silver for me - I just wish I could see an actual car in this colour though :?


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

Phantom Black With Black/Black/Black and Bi-colours ..... I like black :lol:


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

Not going to trade mine in for the MKII but if I were going to pick, I would pick Red again.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Chunk said:


> Phantom Black With Black/Black/Black and Bi-colours ..... I like black :lol:


Im 100% the same Chunk!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Choosen colour is not the same as what colour you like the best or you think the MKII looks best in.

Best colour by far from the pictures is red, its totally stunning - and its only a base colour.

TT needs some nice stong colours - The existing colours, with the exception of red are crap. Audi you've let us down. Pls fix this quickly.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Would love a mk2 in white with red leather 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you can order white. red leather is also free too.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I have to disagree with the comments about red...Brilliant red doesn't have any depth and garnet red should be on a rover...

Now if it was misano red that would be a different story

The colours are a bit of a let down, but what is worse is the dealers being unable to get hold of a full set of decent swatches.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I love red hmmm. Can't you tell?  . Any other colour is wasted on my eyes though apart from white and even then it would have to have red leather  :wink:


----------



## Rico2006 (Apr 9, 2006)

With all those silver's about, maybe Dolphin is the next best choice - if only a MK2 picture existed of this colour :roll:

It's not as if the release of the car is imminent - hang on...

Audi - Get those camera's going at the factory ASAP


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

Nearly went for condor as RS4 they had in looked good in this colour. Stuck with black though as allways like a black sports car. Was not the easiest decision with not actually being able to see anything!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

was it dark?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

cuTTsy said:


> I have to disagree with the comments about red...Brilliant red doesn't have any depth and garnet red should be on a rover...
> 
> Now if it was misano red that would be a different story
> 
> The colours are a bit of a let down, but what is worse is the dealers being unable to get hold of a full set of decent swatches.


Isn't your avatar pic in Garnet Red?


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

looked nice, not too dark at all - but different cars suit different shades better. Liked the original in Black and Avus - the condor was like a darker version of avus to me.


----------



## Rico2006 (Apr 9, 2006)

Is the car in the background an elusive Dolphin Grey?

http://www.chris-hofer.com/cms/foto/db/displayimage.php?album=65&pos=17


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Would love a mk2 in white with red leather 8)


No, no, no.

It would have to be in red, with white leather. With a rule that only people wearing matching clothes (or no clothes) will be allowed to side inside ... 

I've ordered a full light grey interior (leather, carpets, headlining)... which was the closest I could get to white. The above rule will still apply though.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You might get skid marks on the white leather.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> You might get skid marks on the white leather.


At least they come off. It's the scratch marks that have really ruined the upholstery in the current car ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > You might get skid marks on the white leather.
> ...


I have scratch marks on my white thigh high boots  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

take his belt off next time


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

btw, do we have TT-pics of every mk2 color already (if so: in one thread where even i could find them? obviously not )? i always get confused with the names, e.g. condor grey iirc looks kind of greenish to me, as does petrol blue, right?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

der_horst said:


> btw, do we have TT-pics of every mk2 color already (if so: in one thread where even i could find them? obviously not )? i always get confused with the names, e.g. condor grey iirc looks kind of greenish to me, as does petrol blue, right?


Can we stop talking about cars, and get back to the white thigh boots?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> Can we stop talking about cars, and get back to the white thigh boots?


yeah, i couldn't find pics of these neither!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thats because you wear them not look at them :wink: :-*


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

Chunk said:


> looked nice, not too dark at all - but different cars suit different shades better. Liked the original in Black and Avus - the condor was like a darker version of avus to me.


Apparently it was Dolphin Grey we saw - saw a grey last night and it did indeed look very green in the early evening light - must have been condor.


----------



## brianrees (Aug 9, 2006)

One of our companies suppliers has ordered:-

3.2V6 Dsg. Audi Orange with black leather with matching orange door panels etc.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Please make sure to get a photo of it for the forum when it arrives. It ought to be some sight.


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

brianrees said:


> One of our companies suppliers has ordered:-
> 
> 3.2V6 Dsg. Audi Orange with black leather with matching orange door panels etc.


Brave!!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

brianrees said:


> One of our companies suppliers has ordered:-
> 
> 3.2V6 Dsg. Audi Orange with black leather with matching orange door panels etc.


They'll not lose it in the car park.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

> One of our companies suppliers has ordered:-
> 
> 3.2V6 Dsg. Audi Orange with black leather with matching orange door panels etc.


Not my cup of tea!!!! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sounds more like a glass of juice than a cup of tea :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

brianrees said:


> Audi Orange


Is that the new "Gluto orange" or the old "Papaya orange".
The new "Gluto orange" is a Lamborghini style of orange. 8) 
Papaya orange is a pale orange color. 

Hans.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Iceman said:


> brianrees said:
> 
> 
> > Audi Orange
> ...


Sadly, I don't think he's joking .... :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Chunk: please ditch that company- Pronto


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

brianrees said:


> One of our companies suppliers has ordered:-
> 
> 3.2V6 Dsg. Audi Orange with black leather with matching orange door panels etc.


That sounds fun and LOUD  Get some piccies and post them up if you can please


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

PATT said:


> Chunk: please ditch that company- Pronto


What company? the dealer?


----------



## thenouch (Aug 18, 2006)

misano or bright red is definately the colour blacks to bland and hides the lines of the car and also a bitch to keep clean . silver is good but to many on the road.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i saw the car in black today and it looks a lot smaller than in brighter colours.... it looks even smaller than a silver MK1 which stood near by :?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

That's why most women prefer to wear black to impress.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

is it not to hide flab lines and large bottoms?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

or more diplomatically phrased - it flatters.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I thought black was for goths :wink:


----------



## St.George (Aug 30, 2006)

I have seen the black in the flesh....... Looks awesome!

I thought i would be clever and go for Garnet Red with the turbine alloys as i saw it in one of the issues of Evo.

Am i making a mistake??????? :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

St.George said:


> I have seen the black in the flesh....... Looks awesome!
> 
> I thought i would be clever and go for Garnet Red with the turbine alloys as i saw it in one of the issues of Evo.
> 
> Am i making a mistake??????? :?


I don't think your making one single mistake . Garnet looks a lovely colour and not many people on here have ordered that colour I don't think


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

I agree, i was looking at ordering an A3 in Garnet Red for a while, looked great. I'll see if i can dig out the picture of it.

edit:
here are some of the pics i found of a Garnet Red Sportback (from the US)


----------



## St.George (Aug 30, 2006)

Cheers Dotti...... Take it you don't like the colour Red much :lol:

I keep thinking about other colours and then convincing myself i have made the right choice...... and like you say at least it will look a bit different to all of the Black and Silver cars that will be running around in a few months time.

I await the backlash from everyone that has ordered Black or Silver :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hee hee, oh I think many know my passion for red  even my number plate matches my colour and style even 8) :wink: . You go for it with your garnet and leave the lighter and darker colours to those other guys . Look lovely with your turbines too 8)

Garnet looks fantastic in those piccies above      . I can't wait to see garnet in the flesh


----------



## St.George (Aug 30, 2006)

I agree the Garnet does look nice...... Cheers for the pics Johnny.

Roll on end of October/beginning of November


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

No worries!


----------



## merlot (Jul 26, 2006)

I want white but where is it?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

pm TT law.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Purple for me of course. Although if they can do the audi exclusive "any colour in the rainbow" on a MkII I may go for that light turquoisey blue that you see some Porches in.

But probably purple. 

I shall be discussing this Thursday night at Crawley Audi's launch event.

Anyone else going?

Andy


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

purplett said:


> I shall be discussing this Thursday night at Crawley Audi's launch event.
> 
> Anyone else going?
> 
> Andy


Yeah i'll be there Andy - bit guttted though I was hoping to see a Condor Grey example because thats what i've ordered but it looks like they only have silver and red


----------



## mrmyagi (Aug 1, 2006)

saw condor grey at audi brighton on the weekend. very nice, i am sure you wont be disappointed.

ps.......its kinda green! :wink:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

mrmyagi said:


> saw condor grey at audi brighton on the weekend. very nice, i am sure you wont be disappointed.
> 
> ps.......its kinda green! :wink:


Ah ha, I might pop down there and have a butchers hook - is that Caffyns Brighton?


----------



## merlot (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm pretty unimpressed with the leather colour options - so many colours that just look like grey. I would like a white TTR with dark blue leather and a blue roof and some contrasting stitching on the seats etc but that would cost me a fortune under Audi Exclusive and take a bath on resale.

The other option is red leather and a red roof (prob avail) but I'd still have to pay Â£1600 for the white paint. So to be rather boring it will probably be brilliant red with black leather and a black roof.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

merlot said:


> The other option is red leather and a red roof (prob avail) but I'd still have to pay Â£1600 for the white paint.


Are you Santa in disguise? :lol:


----------



## merlot (Jul 26, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> merlot said:
> 
> 
> > The other option is red leather and a red roof (prob avail) but I'd still have to pay Â£1600 for the white paint.
> ...


It would be great driving it in the snow with a red hat on.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Black is Back!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thank god silver wont be common.

Base black is better than phantom tho - has a greenish tinge in the light. :wink:


----------



## merlot (Jul 26, 2006)

I'd be tempted by solid black but I presume that the discount come px time would be more than the metallic charge?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

discount time?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Thank god silver wont be common.
> 
> Base black is better than phantom tho - has a greenish tinge in the light. :wink:


LOL :lol:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> discount time?


Wednesday, although I think it's only for OAPs.

Although I could be getting mixed up with B&Q! :?


----------



## merlot (Jul 26, 2006)

merlot said:


> I'd be tempted by solid black but I presume that the discount come px time would be more than the metallic charge?


----------



## merlot (Jul 26, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> discount time?


Now changed! Is it Wednesday?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

mrmyagi said:


> saw condor grey at audi brighton on the weekend. very nice, i am sure you wont be disappointed.
> 
> ps.......its kinda green! :wink:


Oh man - I just popped down there to have a look and i'm virtually speechless, It's a spec 4 car in Condor Grey and it looks absolutely f***ing awesome.
I'm so pleased I changed to this colour, and the Turbines, and the size of the front calipers, and the styling on the rear and the smoked lights and the interior and the.... oh my god - I just LOVE this car it.
I'm really excited now roll on October


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Bryn you're smitten with that condor aren't you!

I'll be there abouit 7:30 with two teenage kids so if you see me (43, bit short, bit overweight and balding - calm down girls!) tap me on the shoulder!

Andy


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

purplett said:


> if you see me (43, bit short, bit overweight and balding - calm down girls!) tap me on the shoulder!
> 
> Andy


phwaaa pm me your number  :wink:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

purplett said:


> Bryn you're smitten with that condor aren't you!
> 
> I'll be there abouit 7:30 with two teenage kids so if you see me (43, bit short, bit overweight and balding - calm down girls!) tap me on the shoulder!
> 
> Andy


Andy, 
I was planning on getting there a bit earlier than 7.30 - like on the dot of 6  
Anyways If i'm still around at 7.30ish i'll keep a look out for you, 
oh and I'll be the bod wondering around with a Condor Grey tie on


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Missed you Bryn! Anyway, change of heart - asked for a quote for a 2.0l in *Ibis White *with *Purple extended leather *(Audi Exclusive). I reckon it'll look *S T U N N I N G*.

As for you Dotti, I'll PM you my number as soon as I return from the clinic. (admit it, you're well excited now) :lol: :lol:

Andy


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

purplett said:


> Missed you Bryn! Anyway, change of heart - asked for a quote for a 2.0l in *Ibis White *with *Purple extended leather *(Audi Exclusive). I reckon it'll look *S T U N N I N G*.
> 
> As for you Dotti, I'll PM you my number as soon as I return from the clinic. (admit it, you're well excited now) :lol: :lol:
> 
> Andy


Yeah, I shot off about 7.30ish.
I saw your wheels outside as I left parked up on the forecourt close to my old V6 - that they had marked up 3k more than they gave me for it! - dont you just love em :evil:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Drifting off topic a tad, but trade-in of mine will be a laugh (not). Nearly 85,000 miles.

But here's one to make you wince: Nov 2004 bought 2nd hand alfa 156 for Â£5,995 from Sidlow (near Tescos Gatwick). Dec 2005 after adding just 1,700 miles sold it back to them for Â£3,000. Drove past it in the forecourt the very next day - it was up for Â£5,995. :lol: or indeed 

Back on topic - Sahara Beige seems to be a bit unloved, wonder why?

Andy


----------

